# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 7.7 >  7.7 и 8 на одном компе

## kletelson

Добрый день!
Помогите пожалуйста, у нас 2 компа,на обоих стоят LPT-ключи для 7-ки, виндовс XP,на втором 2000. Установил 8-ю ЗУП-после чего семерка пишет не найден ключ защиты...что делать?дрова последние Алладиновские пробовал ставить-не помогло...

----------


## liros

У меня такая же проблема. 77 работала. Поставил 8-у.  Сэмулировал ключ. 8-ка заработала. а 77 умерла. Причем никак не могу перенести информацию в 8-ку. Стоит на компе 7винды. Надо осваивать. Но вот никак не работает. Тоска

----------


## gfulk

2ТС: 8-ку поставили лицуху или нет?
2liros: ищите лекарство на форуме (подсказка: бывает 7-ка, которую можно не установить, а просто переписать, там проверка ключей отключена - каламбур :)

----------


## kletelson

Все лицензионное, а ломаную ставить нельзя-ОБЭП иногда проверки делает...

----------


## gfulk

2ТС: какой релиз платформы? Поэкспериментируйте с 7.7

_Добавлено через 30 секунд_
Надеюсь, скачивали дрова отсюда?
http://www3.safenet-inc.com/support/...4/enduser.aspx

----------


## AHDRUXA

Вот проблема - ставте ломанные и суйте ключи в комп.
ОБЭПу по барабану если есть законные документы на купленную программу той версии что стоИт у вас.
Ломанная хоть работает без глюков и всегда...

----------


## gfulk

>ОБЭПу по барабану

Не скажите... прекрасно помню историю (хотя почти 10 лет прошло), когда одного сисадмина засудили за то, что он использовал ломаную 1С (при наличии лицензионной), для работы в удаленном доступе

----------


## AHDRUXA

> >ОБЭПу по барабану
> 
> Не скажите... прекрасно помню историю (хотя почти 10 лет прошло), когда одного сисадмина засудили за то, что он использовал ломаную 1С (при наличии лицензионной), для работы в удаленном доступе


Ну ну....Почитайте внимательно это обсуждение...
Ни один ОБЭПник при наличие ключа и документов на программу не будет лезть в програмный код...

----------


## gfulk

>Ни один ОБЭПник при наличие ключа и документов на программу не будет лезть в програмный код...

Когда была распространена программка Sable, ОБЭПники в первую очередь искали ее следы, в том числе и в реестре. Если находили - мало никому не было

----------


## AHDRUXA

Времена сабли закончились лет эдак 5 назад. (по крайней мере я от неё отказался)
До сих пор на лицензию предпочитаю ставить ломанную или грамотно убиваю лицензионную, а то ездить к клиенту каждый раз как слетает хасп или идет конфликт с антивирем это не айс.
1С до сих пор не научила стабильной работе свои продукты и нет-нет да вылетает где-нибудь "не обнаружен ключ".
И это.... поверьте - ОБЭПу кроме как до 1С будет до чего доковыряться у клиента...

----------


## gfulk

Ладно, давайте решим, что я с Вами согласимся и замнем тему, а то нафлудили достаточно. И вообще, пользоваться нелицензионными продуктами вредно для здоровья, пора переходить на открытое ПО :)

----------


## AHDRUXA

> Ладно, давайте решим, что я с Вами согласимся и замнем тему, а то нафлудили достаточно. И вообще, пользоваться нелицензионными продуктами вредно для здоровья, пора переходить на открытое ПО :)


1. Вы девушка.
2. Думайте сами
3. Включайте моск а не чувства - как не грубо это пишется....
4. меня минусуют но я прав хоть в этом :)

----------


## Карабасик

про ОБЕП ... если у вас  найдут эмуляторы, кряки  и тд и тп на жестком диске  установленные или  инсталяторы подобных программ, которые нарушают использование 1с (даже при наличие купленной лицензии и установленном хасп ключе в юсб или в ком порт)  статья грозит или уплата штрафа, или комп заберут на неопределенное время до суда или на следстиве вместе с  инф базой:)  , это не самое страшное, страшно то что предприятие убытки несет, во время простоя

----------


## liros

насчет обепа. так ему вроде есть чем заниматься. а этим вроде отдел р занимается. но можно пересадить половину или поболее бухгалтеров и обслуживающих программистов. мучился с лицензионной и достало. а сабля не подводит.

----------


## AHDRUXA

> насчет обепа. так ему вроде есть чем заниматься. а этим вроде отдел р занимается. но можно пересадить половину или поболее бухгалтеров и обслуживающих программистов. мучился с лицензионной и достало. а сабля не подводит.


+100 только не половину а 90%... если вытащить всю музыку и ролики с фильмами в темпах из всяких кантактаф, и т.п.
По мнению государства все мы преступники! :cool:
А вот сабля прошлый век - есть ломалки не оставляющие следов .

----------


## Random4ik

> ОБЭПу по барабану если есть законные документы на купленную программу той версии что стоИт у вас.


Хех, у одного знакомого проверка приходила, не спрашивая документов вытащили ключ защиты (hasp) и проверили, не запускается - проверка пройдена! А вот если бы запустился? :)

----------


## AHDRUXA

Бред! Я купил лицензию и мое дело как использовать её в своих личных целях - т.е. ломать её или оставить нетронутой.
Главное что продукт ЛИЦЕНЗИОННЫЙ!

----------


## AVS300

> Бред! Я купил лицензию и мое дело как использовать её в своих личных целях - т.е. ломать её или оставить нетронутой.
> Главное что продукт ЛИЦЕНЗИОННЫЙ!


Вот это точно БРЕД! 
Ломаная программа это уже нелицензионный продукт, т.к. это уже не тот продукт, который был куплен, я даже молчу о тех случаях, когда покупают сетевую, а ломают до SQL. Вообще если у пользователя есть лицензионная сетевая, а он использует ломанную сетевую - это либо админ ***** либо лентяй.

----------


## AHDRUXA

Зачем спорить - каждому своё. Я был есть и останусь злостным пиратом (:

----------


## liros

Какой эмулятор ключа для 7-ки не будет воевать с эмулятором для 8-ки. Система win7 32 разряда

----------


## vovchicnn

Не знаю, где Вы такие проблемы находите... У меня стоит семёрка + ВСЕ восьмёрки: 8.0; 8.1; 8.2. А по поводу проверок зря беспокоитесь: их больше интересуют бумажки: есть документы и прогу, и нормально. А ломаная она у Вас или нет - это им по барабану. Так смело ставьте ломаные.

----------


## AHDRUXA

> Какой эмулятор ключа для 7-ки не будет воевать с эмулятором для 8-ки. Система win7 32 разряда


У меня есть просто установочный файл 1CSetup27.exe я не знаю кто его разработал но штука классная...
Ставит любую 1С (локальная сетевая СКюэЛь) и работает совместимо и без глюков. В инете есть точно. :cool:

*vovchicnn* вот и я о том же.

----------


## liros

А что кроме сабли корректно работает и позволяет использовать под XP 7.7 и одновременно 8-ку. Слышал про 1cv77_025_patch, но пока не нашел его.

----------


## AHDRUXA

См. мой пост выше - это и есть тот патч который ты ищешь только 27-й релиз. Если очень надо кидай мыло в л.с. вышлю - ссылку выкладывать палевно (:

----------

